# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Massaal 'nee' tegen patiëntendossier - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=TyrzSpOWFtwJ&imgurl=www.nieuws.nl/images/novum_265_533943.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>
Nieuws.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Massaal &#39;nee&#39; tegen patiëntendossier*
*Algemeen Dagblad - 9 uur geleden*
DEN HAAG - Zo&#39;n 15.000 Nederlanders hebben deze week al een bezwaarschrift ingediend tegen het omstreden Elektronische Patiëntendossier (EPD). Tegelijkertijd staan de telefoons bij het ministerie van Volksgezondheid en bij de meldlijn van *...*
Klink krijgt 15.000 bezwaren tegen patiëntendossier NRC Handelsblad
Klink ontkent lek in elektronisch patiëntendossier Elsevier
gezondheid.nl - De Telegraaf - Blog.nl - Twentse Courant Tubantia
*alle 68 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

